
The Ultimate Nuxt API Setup - jgalvez
https://hire.jonasgalvez.com.br/2020/feb/22/the-ultimate-nuxt-api-setup/?2
======
jgalvez
Interesting, it seems HN is filtering out the word "Ultimate" from titles.
That is just hilarious.

